# Thanksgiving Chutney



## debthecook (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone make a chutney for Thanksgiving besides the cranberry sauce?
I used to make a Pear-Pecan Chutney and an Apple-Walnut-Chutney both filled with spices and raisins years ago, but no one seems to use them in my family anymore.  I love the mincemeat spice-like taste of the chutneys, with a hint of curry.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

I love chutneys!!!  A little bit of chutney, a little bit of turkey, a little bit of dressing all on the same fork!!!!!  mmmmm.... curry!!

Dried Cranberry and Apple Chutney


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 19, 2004)

Deb, here is another good chutney recipe if you want to ever try it.  I made it last year for Thanksgiving and everyone enjoyed it. 

Fresh Cranberries - About a cup
Dark Raisins - About a cup
2 apples (I used Jonathans) - peeled and cut into small cubes
1/2 inch of fresh ginger - peeled and finely diced or minced
1 tsp of cumin powder
1 tsp of corrainder powder
1 tsp of fennel powder
(I like to freshly toast the whole spice and then grind otherwise there is no flavor)
1 whole cinnamon stick
1 star anise
1 tsp of cayanne pepper
sugar to taste
salt to taste
juice of 1 lime
zest of the same lime
A little water
1 tsp of oil (I like to use canola)

Soak the raisins in lime juice and lime zest. 

Add oil to a saucepan.  Ensure the oil is really hot (smoke should come out).  Add the cinnamon stick and star anise and immediately cover the saucepan.  This will help release the oils from the cinnamon and star anise.  Now reduce the heat to low.  Once the oil is a bit cooled down add the ground cumin, corrainder and cayanne along with the ginger and toast it a little bit.  Now add the cranberries and apples.  Let it cook until the apples and cranberries are soft.  Add the soaked raisins juice and all.  Adjust sugar and salt to your liking.  

Let it cool and serve.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 19, 2004)

Thank you Yakuta!!!!  I've printed it and will save it as Yakuta's Cranberry Chutney.  I've got many of your recipes in my notebooks "Yakuta's Curry", "Yakuta's Rice", about 20 pirintouts.  You're famous.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 19, 2004)

debthecook - and usually the "Y" section has very few recipes!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 19, 2004)

Deb hopefully you have tried some and it's just not collecting dust under my name ;-)


----------



## debthecook (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh yes I did. I made the curry powder, the rice, the drumsticks, the burgers.  You've got the flavor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

